# can you float hunt



## triton196 (Jan 11, 2013)

i was wondering if you could float in a jon boat down the broad river and shoot ducks ? is it legal ?


----------



## BigSwole (Jan 11, 2013)

As long as you dont use a motor. Ans are far enough from all structures.


----------



## dillakilla12 (Jan 11, 2013)

I believe the motor has to be out of the water!


----------



## BigSwole (Jan 11, 2013)

Doesnt have to be out of the water. You just cant be under power of the motor or moving from the motors propulsion.


----------



## GA Swamp Duck (Jan 11, 2013)

He Knows his laws


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 12, 2013)

BigSwole said:


> Doesnt have to be out of the water. You just cant be under power of the motor or moving from the motors propulsion.



this^^       But as a suggestion I would look at the regulation book or call your local DNR office for legality issues. You might not get correct info on a public internet forum and I don't think a GW would take " The guys on GON told me it was ok" as an excuse!!


----------



## waddler (Jan 12, 2013)

Unless the temp is very low, you will find most ducks on beaver ponds along the river. It is trespassing to go into these ponds without landowner permission. There is much confusion about riparian rights and the "high water" mark, etc. Be aware of these circumstances.


----------



## tradhunter98 (Jan 12, 2013)

I hunt the broad no ducks down there!!!!!!!!!  jk. Their is a few duck down there and some geese but u can get in a mess before u know it we sunk 1 boat down there NOT FUN!!!!!!


----------



## masonbell1 (Jan 12, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> this^^       But as a suggestion I would look at the regulation book or call your local DNR office for legality issues. You might not get correct info on a public internet forum and I don't think a GW would take " The guys on GON told me it was ok" as an excuse!!



That excuse always works for me


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Jan 12, 2013)

rnelson5 said:


> this^^       But as a suggestion I would look at the regulation book or call your local DNR office for legality issues. You might not get correct info on a public internet forum and I don't think a GW would take " The guys on GON told me it was ok" as an excuse!!



x2. Call someone at your regional office


----------



## triton196 (Jan 12, 2013)

i called the office thanks for info. and im aware you cant get out of the boat and hunt someones land.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 12, 2013)

triton196 said:


> i called the office thanks for info. and im aware you cant get out of the boat and hunt someones land.



Probably the smartest move you could have made


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 12, 2013)

Not only can you not get out of the boat and hunt someones land but you also cant drive your boat onto someones land to hunt even if you stay in the boat


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 12, 2013)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> Not only can you not get out of the boat and hunt someones land but you also cant drive your boat onto someones land to hunt even if you stay in the boat



Someone does this every year on Pollards land in the river and every year they try to use that excuse and every year someone gets a ticket! People need to do their homework before going out to hunt! A good rule of thumb for Ga is if you see a lot of ducks in a spot that you are not 100% sure is public but there are no other folks around trying to shoot them...... you better make sure it is not private land!!


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 13, 2013)

Kiokee Creek im sure is what your talkin about and people goin back there knowing they run a strong chance of a ticket, not to smart in my book


----------



## triton196 (Jan 13, 2013)

the place i was going to float is just a straight river and you cant get on someones land off the river by boat i was just wanting to float down from point a to point b and see if i could get a few ducks.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 14, 2013)

*You can not be under sail.*



BigSwole said:


> Doesnt have to be out of the water. You just cant be under power of the motor or moving from the motors propulsion.


 I can not understand how you can duck hunt and not read the regulations. You are correct about the motor. But the regs also address being under sail. Now some people say who would be hunting with a sail boat. Come to the coast and see how many sail boats we have down here.


----------



## waddler (Jan 14, 2013)

Can you retrieve a dead duck shot from public property, that falls on private property? 

Does that square with regs that say you cannot shoot and abandon game?


----------



## Hairy Dawg (Jan 14, 2013)

waddler said:


> Can you retrieve a dead duck shot from public property, that falls on private property?
> 
> Does that square with regs that say you cannot shoot and abandon game?



You can't get out of your boat to retrieve the duck. I was told by a GW that you can, however, send your dog. If you don't have a dog, you can call a warden to come out with you to retrieve your duck. It would be completely up to the officer you call, whether or not to grant your request.


----------



## bander_TC50 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hairy Dawg said:


> You can't get out of your boat to retrieve the duck. I was told by a GW that you can, however, send your dog. If you don't have a dog, you can call a warden to come out with you to retrieve your duck. It would be completely up to the officer you call, whether or not to grant your request.



or call and get landowners permission if you got the stones!


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 14, 2013)

Huntndemgaducks said:


> Kiokee Creek im sure is what your talkin about and people goin back there knowing they run a strong chance of a ticket, not to smart in my book



Cool, Kiokee Creek crosses my farm.



triton196 said:


> the place i was going to float is just a straight river and you cant get on someones land off the river by boat i was just wanting to float down from point a to point b and see if i could get a few ducks.



Be careful.  In Georgia the landowner owns the river in most cases.  There are exceptions for rivers that were navigable by commercial vessels back in the 1800s and exceptions for tidal waters along the coast.  If the river is posted you can not float over it legally.  If it is not posted and is not public land you can not hunt it legally without the permission of the owner even if it is not posted. 



waddler said:


> Can you retrieve a dead duck shot from public property, that falls on private property?
> 
> Does that square with regs that say you cannot shoot and abandon game?



Legally you may make the retrieve only with the permission of the  property owner.  It matters not what the Game Warden might believe.  The regs require that you make a reasonable effort to retrieve game.  Actions that are criminal in nature would not be reasonable. Criminal trespass and hunting the lands of another are misdemeanors and would not be reasonable.



Hairy Dawg said:


> You can't get out of your boat to retrieve the duck. I was told by a GW that you can, however, send your dog. If you don't have a dog, you can call a warden to come out with you to retrieve your duck. It would be completely up to the officer you call, whether or not to grant your request.



If you send your dog you are hunting the land of another without permission.  This is a crime in Georgia.  You can not legally rob a bank in Georgia.  Ask the GW whether it is OK for you to send your
dog into the bank for the same purpose while you wait outside.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 14, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> If you send your dog you are hunting the land of another without permission.  This is a crime in Georgia.  You can not legally rob a bank in Georgia.  Ask the GW whether it is OK for you to send your
> dog into the bank for the same purpose while you wait outside.



Does the dog get arrested?


----------



## leeledger (Jan 14, 2013)

So if I put in at a DNR boat ramp, can I hunt downstream of that?


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Jan 14, 2013)

Like stated above it depends upon the river and what portion of if, if you post up some gps cordinates of where all the ducks are im sure some of us could help you out


----------



## klfutrelle (Jan 14, 2013)

If you shoot a duck and it manages to get to private land can you fetch it or send your dogs for it? from the boat of course.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 14, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Does the dog get arrested?



Probably not, but it could be seized as evidence of the crime.  



klfutrelle said:


> If you shoot a duck and it manages to get to private land can you fetch it or send your dogs for it? from the boat of course.



Perhaps.  See post 21 above.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 14, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> Probably not, but it could be seized as evidence



Bull


----------



## Flaustin1 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have floated the broad from lexington Hwy to just up river of Lincolnton hwy and have been checked twice while doing it.  Never recieved and tickets.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 15, 2013)

ThunderRoad said:


> Bull



Snappy come back there, Thunder. You have some experience of having your dog picked up by a landowner?


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jan 15, 2013)

JustUs4All said:


> Snappy come back there, Thunder. You have some experience of having your dog picked up by a landowner?



no sir. just find it comical that a cop would hold someone's pup for trying to retrieve a cripple on private land. i also think its comical that we have laws such as wantan waste but can also be fined for trying to retrieve downed game. and i dont think i would let anybody leave with my dog either way. id rather see somebody run off with one of my woman instead of my dog.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jan 15, 2013)

I quit seeing women like that years ago.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 15, 2013)

*Depends on the land owner*



Hairy Dawg said:


> You can't get out of your boat to retrieve the duck. I was told by a GW that you can, however, send your dog. If you don't have a dog, you can call a warden to come out with you to retrieve your duck. It would be completely up to the officer you call, whether or not to grant your request.


Good Luck.


----------

